# sound problem with browsers



## rootbert (May 13, 2020)

I am using chromium and firefox on FreeBSD 12.1 ... until recently, I don't know what broke it, my sound does not work properly. I did all the updates (system: p4 and now p5) and firefox and chromium via pkg. My systems: lenovo e580 and lenovo x220. 
Before I could use google meet. Now, in chromium google says there is no mic and no camera (I don't care about camera). In firefox, I can join, I allow access to /dev/dsp0, I can hear people joining (the "ding" sound when someone enters, or when I enter). I can see the the sound visualization of my mic, so sound should be there. However, my partners cannot hear me, and I cannot hear them.
Now the fun part: There is no problem in a web based jitsi phone call.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a workaround?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2020)

rootbert said:


> I can see the the sound visualization of my mic, so sound should be there. However, my partners cannot hear me, and I cannot hear them.


Make sure you're not muted in the Google meet app. If I recall correctly you're muted when you join a meeting.


----------



## rootbert (May 13, 2020)

I checked it but the mic is not muted. also, mictests.com also works. Weirdly, on one system where I tried webcamd before (but did not use it for web calls), when I start webcamd google meet works, but with horrible audio quality (before the sound was really good)


----------

